# 18" nightshade



## mm0142 (Mar 3, 2009)

well i got it in finally im keeping this one and trying to sellone 
i just ordered a saz1500d founda like new with 18 month warranty left so wet with it instead of the 3000 for now . also just ordered a 300a amputator with warranty and transfer from iraggi . so i should be good to go now . 
heres the monster if anyone has box plans i need some . size isnt issue justwant a good daily ground pounder box more than spl .


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

i have 1 to i am going to build a box tomorrow 42w18h22d tuned at 33 hz going in a ford ill take pics when im done


----------



## mm0142 (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks bro .


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

ill post pics tomorrow homie and cant wait for my SUNDOWN 3500D man to put on the 18 should be here next week :biggrin:


----------



## mm0142 (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks bro i rally need a box plan


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

im done with the box and it fucking slams on a sundown 1000D ill post pics maybe tomorrow i left camera at the shop when i get it ill post them


----------



## mm0142 (Mar 3, 2009)

ok thanks bro do you happen to have all the measurements and port size?


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

42w 18h 22d 2" port all across bottom port is 18" long hope that helps u


----------



## mm0142 (Mar 3, 2009)

ok thanks bro


----------



## mm0142 (Mar 3, 2009)

so you have it sub up and just a long 2" slot across the bottom with just one piece of 3/4" mdf across the bottom ? pot somepics if you can bro i just went and bought 2 sheets of mdf and a table saw im ready to make this happen


----------



## mm0142 (Mar 3, 2009)

i tried to figure out a plan this is what i came up with 










top/bottom 40x22
right20.5x13.5
left21.25x13.5
back40x13.5
ft34.25x13.5
port1 15.5x13.5
port2 10x13.5

then just add 45's 
i came up with it being [email protected] does that seem about right


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mm0142_@Jun 28 2009, 12:28 PM~14320605
> *so you have it sub up and just a long 2" slot across the bottom with just one piece of 3/4" mdf across the bottom ? pot somepics if you can bro i just went and bought 2 sheets of mdf and a table saw im ready to make this happen
> *


yes sir 2" port across bottom but i used 1" mdf board ill post the pics tomorrow kinda busy today 




> _Originally posted by mm0142_@Jun 28 2009, 12:34 PM~14320633
> *i tried to figure out a plan this is what i came up with
> 
> 
> ...


what kinda vehicle is it going in and what amp are you going to push it with what program did you use to come up with that box


----------



## mm0142 (Mar 3, 2009)

its going in a 96 tahoe 4dr . im gonna use a saz1500d right now . and a buddy of mine used sketchup pro do design the box. i just went with the plan i had i hope he got the deminsions right . i put them in the re calculator and cameup pretty close to what he said he came up with . i justgotit all cut and made 3"45* peices for the corners . i figured with the sub on top i sould put one in all 5 corners right?


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

yes sir u have it down and remember brace the box and dont be stingy with the glue and caulk u should be fine with that 1500D thats what jacob reccomends on a nightshade but i like to kick things up a bit thats why i need my 3500D :biggrin:


----------



## mm0142 (Mar 3, 2009)

yea it looks to be ok. im gonna double up the top also and recess the sub also. ill get some build picks this go round .


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

here are the pics


----------



## mm0142 (Mar 3, 2009)

looks good bro i got mine started i just started a build thread


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Jun 29 2009, 08:39 PM~14332859
> *here are the pics
> 
> 
> ...


Is it sealed? How did it work out? I never heard of Jakob recommending sealed.


----------



## mm0142 (Mar 3, 2009)

its sub up port back on the bottom 2" all the way across the bottom .cant remember how long he said it was .


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 30 2009, 08:38 PM~14344927
> *Is it sealed? How did it work out?  I never heard of Jakob recommending sealed.
> *


no bro its ported its got a 42"X2" port all across the bottom ill take better pics Thursday got it covered in black carpet and waiting for the 3500D it will be here thursday too :cheesy: :biggrin: this is the one i was telling you about i was debating on going with Ascendant Audio !8" MAYHEM but decided to go all sundown Nightshade


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

tomorrow ill post updated pics with the beast SUNDOWN 3500D man it fucking hits with the gains half way up :cheesy:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Jul 2 2009, 10:40 PM~14367570
> *tomorrow ill post updated pics with the beast SUNDOWN 3500D man it fucking hits with the gains half way up  :cheesy:
> *


tomorrow 4 shure  been busy with other things might even post a vid of the flexing :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Jul 8 2009, 12:36 AM~14408840
> *tomorrow 4 shure  been busy with other things might even post a vid of the flexing  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

post dat chit


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

here some pics of the amp and carpeted box sorry no vid yet :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Jul 8 2009, 09:40 PM~14416539
> *here some pics of the amp and carpeted box sorry no vid yet  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


fook, looks like a beast my friend. Carefull there is a little beesh talking shite about non JL systems.

Is that thing sealed?!!??


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 8 2009, 08:43 PM~14416569
> *fook, looks like a beast my friend. Carefull there is a little beesh talking shite about non JL systems.
> 
> Is that thing sealed?!!??
> *


yes sir and FUCK THE HATERZ ill stick with sundown and Ascendant Audio :biggrin: and its ported all across bottom 2" port


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Jul 8 2009, 08:40 PM~14416539
> *here some pics of the amp and carpeted box sorry no vid yet  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Look sweet

I would mount that amp a little different.I'm not a big fan of mounting amps to boxes i've seen them fall off first hand and cause major bad shittttt.

Just a suggestion 

The more i keep reading about sundown the more i want to own some equipment. :biggrin:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 8 2009, 08:48 PM~14416620
> *Look sweet
> 
> I would mount that amp a little different.I'm not a big fan of mounting amps to boxes i've seen them fall off first hand and cause major bad shittttt.
> ...


that is just a spot for right now and i know theres a ton of reasons not to mount the amp but i still need to add 2 more batts and 0 gauge stinger wire and ill make a nice lil amp rack on the lower section i was just working with what i had and about u getting sundown they are very well built amps and subs as what ive seen


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Jul 8 2009, 09:46 PM~14416606
> *yes sir and FUCK THE HATERZ ill stick with sundown and Ascendant Audio  :biggrin:  and its ported all across bottom 2" port
> *


Didn't see the port, vidz or ban.


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 8 2009, 08:53 PM~14416664
> *Didn't see the port, vidz or ban.
> *


as soon as i can ill post a vid


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Jul 8 2009, 08:52 PM~14416659
> *that is just a spot for right now and i know theres a ton of reasons not to mount the amp but i still need to add 2 more batts and 0 gauge stinger wire and ill make a nice lil amp rack on the lower section i was just working with what i had and about u getting sundown they are very well built amps and subs as what ive seen
> *


Kool keep us posted


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSiTEyl5Z9o


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

:biggrin: ill have new pics of the new box and big 6" port man made a night and day difference just porting it alot bigger and plus i like the way it looks sub back port back tuned at 35 hz i just need another 18" of


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Jul 22 2009, 11:54 PM~14555575
> *:biggrin: ill have new pics of the new box and big 6" port man made a night and day difference just porting it alot bigger and plus i like the way it looks  sub back port back tuned at 35 hz i just need another 18" of
> *


nice, now vidz or BAN!


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

didnt see any bracing in the pics. did you do any internal bracing?


----------



## mm0142 (Mar 3, 2009)

if you want another 18d2 i knowwhere one is like new for $300 shipped 

btw IM getting jacobs blown saz4500d for $400 lol just had him send it to chris at dbr to rebuild and wait for a case for it that will fit from jacobs supplier . about $650 for 4500w+ of sundown power cant beat it .


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

sorry guys for the delay heres the new pics of the 18" sundown and owners brothers tahoe we did 2 18" AA HAVOC'S and sundown 3000D and 32" screen


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

im REALLY thinkin about some SA 12's in my 64...


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Aug 10 2009, 08:02 PM~14728592
> *sorry guys for the delay heres the new pics of the 18" sundown and owners brothers tahoe we did 2 18" AA HAVOC'S and sundown 3000D and 32" screen
> 
> 
> ...


How do the AA's do being all closed off in the rear of the truck? AA FTW by the way!


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

they sound pretty good still just not as good as it did before we paneled it out but it still hits good just really dont wanna turn it up to loud with the screen back there cause it stats to fllicker


----------

